# Check your Electricity Bill the Goverment are giving you £12



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I keep a close watch on our electricity usage and check the meter readings often as we are all electric and through the winter months we use a lot of Economy 7.

So I was a bit mystified when EDF said I had more credit on my account than my spreadsheet said I should have . It is usually only a penny or two out ....

Well having downloaded the detailed bills it seems that the Government had paid £12 towards my last bill .....So its a big thank you to the Department of Energy !!!! <<< link and well done to EDF too :grin2:

If you pay by direct debit you should get the rebate automatically... otherwise you may have to claim it ....follow the link for details. :wink2:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I need some good news Mike.

I got the half-yearly statement from Northumbrian Water yesterday. There was a sheet of paper full of Bulldung about how they have changed their system to make it easier to understand. What they HAVE done is put up the monthly Direct Debit payment by over one third. I got the old bills out and found that we have actually used LESS water over the last 6 months and the cost of water and sewage had only risen in line with inflation (around 2%). They are starting to act like the Energy Companies who ramp up the DD to hold a large amount of your money in their Bank.

I shot an email off to them this morning to explain that we were Pensioners and the big increase means we would have to cancel the DD and revert to paying quarterly by cheque. :grin2:

Their website said that I should get a reply within 10 working days, so don't hang about waiting for the outcome. Terrific Customer Service. :laugh:

Essex and Suffolk Water are part of the same Group, so expect the same increase.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Dunno about a rebate. First Utility attempted to overcharge me almost £100 on my last bill.
Had my old meter changed for a smart meter a and the fitter wrote down a wrong final reading. FU (appropriate initials!) Reckoned I'd used 655 kwh in just 5 days!
They've admitted the fault but getting into from them is like getting blood from a stone.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it just EDF or are all the companies included in this rebate?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Is it just EDF or are all the companies included in this rebate?


Hi Patp

It's a rebate for everyone who uses domestic electricity :wink2:

The webpage I linked says _"You will be eligible to receive a Government Electricity Rebate if you have a domestic electricity supply contract with a domestic electricity supplier."
_

Here is the link again>> Government Electricity Rebate


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just sent in my meter reading as it just happens to be the date I should, and I note I have received the £12 rebate!
Oh, I am with Scottish Power


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

£12, this is the second one in the last couple of years. Good news we will all be able to celebrate if this keeps up, 3 large malts for me. I am a wee bit concerned that people still let companies decide the level of DD. The amended amounts are usually computer generated and if you phone and get a human, they will usually put your DD to the amount you want. 

I am with EDF and don't do monthly direct debits. They request meter readings every quarter and the exact amount is then taken from my bank via DD. No debits or credits, easy.

Dave


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Changed to edf the same time that British Gas changed the meter first bill was £10,000 and could she take my card details and they could sort it out later.
Do I look a dumb ass ,after several word of encouragement from me turned out not only did he record wrong reading also changed from cubic feet to cubic metres ,after I got over the shock of trying to pay for the whole street we had a call from British Gas asking us to come back as they were a cheaper tariff.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

spykal said:


> ......................If you pay by direct debit you should get the rebate automatically... otherwise you may have to claim it ....follow the link for details. :wink2:


Thanks Mike.

Our SSE Southern Electric (Dual Fuel) bill arrived in the post this morning and we've had a look. We've received the £12 credit too. :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have just changed suppliers from EDF to Eon. Which company will give me the £12? Will EDF still give it as I have left them? Will Eon give it to such a new customer?
Don't tell me I am going to have to phone them up and go through all the stress of sorting it out!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep a look out for it.


----------

